# wanting to teach in scotland....



## blossomjazz (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi! I am a qualified Canadian teacher looking to teach in Scotland.
I have a few questions:

What coucils should I consider?
How easy is it to find accomodations?
Any other cost prices, food, etc.

Could I apply to the GTCS from Canada? Is there a seperate application for foreigners? 

Thanks so much for any replies.

I'm hoping to find a position by the start of next school year.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

blossomjazz said:


> Hi! I am a qualified Canadian teacher looking to teach in Scotland.
> I have a few questions:
> 
> What coucils should I consider?
> ...


You can only apply for a teaching post if you are fully registered with GTCS. As you haven't been trained under the Scottish system, you have to be assessed by GTCS to hold qualifications equivalent to the Scottish initial teacher training (PGDE). Details in Teachers Qualified Outside Scotland.
Assessment is made according to individual circumstances. It may require having to serve a probationary period up to 270 (teaching) days.
You also need to sort out your visa, which is normally applied for on your behalf by the school.
Remember teaching has become quite competitive in Scotland and increasing number of Scottish-trained teachers are finding it difficult to get a permanent post after their compulsory probationary period (one year for them). Also Scottish rules are very strict about which phase and subject you can teach - you can normally only teach the phase and subject in which you hold a degree and for which you have received specific training, whereas in England a qualified teacher can teach any subject or age group. subject only to the school's agreement.


----------

